# Cory ate my guppy!



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i put a cory in my guppy tank thinking he would be great in there, he was lively and seemed to mix well with them.... today i come home and my best male guppy is half eaten and stuck in the fake plant where the cory usually hangs out .... i know i should have gotten him a partner but i didnt have the cash at the time .. so put him in my wifes tank because she has one and larger fish that he wont mess with...:evil::evil::evil: UGGGG
well on teh good side by last male has 1o females to keep him busy...


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

that sux....


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Are we sure the guppy didn't expire first and the cory took advantage of a free meal? It's not in a cory's nature to go after and then kill a fish. Just my thoughts...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

he was perfectly healthy as far as i could tell.. i am the donkey that sits and checks all of the tanks first thing in the morning , counting all the fish and looking for any signs of stress. (i want happy breeders) and this morning he was doing his usual rounds of the ladies and looked fine. i thought it was kind of odd myself but the cory is the only fish in there that is not a guppy and he was the bigger guppy male as well...


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with kymmie, the cory will eat a dead fish it finds, but it is very unlikely that a cory will attack and injure (let alone kill) a healthy fish. A baby that will fit whole into its mouth will be eaten entirely, such as fry, but not an adult that is in good health.

Byron.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

thank you both i was getting pretty heated over the whole thing.. i thought Cories were peaceful then i found that.... so i have to now figure out what killed my fish! i only have one male now and 10 females.... a few snails and as of yesterday some new fry to get out and put in the grow out tank!


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

I would say that the cory didn't kill anything...


----------

